
The Browser Company - jbegley
https://thebrowser.company
======
vikramkr
So they're a group of people that say they want to build a browser, and that's
it? What's the thesis behind what's broken in browser design and how they're
going to reimagine that, and where's a version one MVP to play around with? A
list of people with fancy qualifications looking to hire people does not seem
to be the foundation required to build a competitive new browser. Why do they
have business development people and a plan to have a team of 10 people and a
hacker news posting before they have a browser? This is a bunch of marketing
fluff. Very slick marketing fluff, but still just fluff.

------
olcor
A few fundamental issues:

> the browser largely still does what it did twenty-five years ago

Maybe that's by design? The browser (at least major ones) can be easily
extended the way the user wants; if they want something which helps them not
get distracted, there's an extension for that (like the one which blocked the
FB newsfeed). There are other extensions to remember URLs, and search is
better than ever if you are opting to save your browser history.

Also, if you say you're fundamentally changing the browser, at least mention
how? What are your core ideas of the redesign, apart from a few random and
vague use cases? Without that, the site is just a pretty placeholder.

> The five of us learned a lot from working at a handful of startups, as well
> as Snap, Instagram, Facebook, Amazon, and the Obama White House

and

> Beyond our team, we’re lucky to be supported by our family and friends, as
> well as investors who played a role in some of our favorite software
> companies over the years (Airtable, DuckDuckGo, Github, Instagram, Slack,
> Stripe)

The experience you mention is _definitely_ not the same I would trust in
building a new brower, except perhaps DDG. The last thing I want is people
from FB/Amazon/Snap telling my how my browser should behave.

